# E-motor-trans-axle assemblies



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

You can reverse the rotation of the traction motor. It is done for Honda conversions all the time. I don't know of any particular reason to choose a Corvair transaxle.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

EVfun said:


> You can reverse the rotation of the traction motor. It is done for Honda conversions all the time. I don't know of any particular reason to choose a Corvair transaxle.


The standard transmission on the Corvair was a Power Glide. I notice that the new Ford EVs have what they call a single speed transmission but if you look at the shifter it shows P R N D L just like the old powerglides. Using the Vair transaxel allows the electric motor to be down low in the rear. I've found people that will mod the valve body so it is electric shift. I was looking through the Curtis controller manual for the AC50 motor and notice it has unused relay outputs available for shifting. Some programming with their Basic like language would be needed to make this a rear wheel drive turnkey solution


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Interesting. The availability of old Corvair parts may be a concern for a turn-key solution.

I don't think the factory EVs actually have a low gear, but have an eco mode that limits performance and enhances regen to conserve energy (so feels a lot like a low gear.) They certainly have an automatic transmission type park setup. That would be a welcome addition to a conversion EV. 

An AC motor can rotate both ways no problem. I bet it can be done in the controller. Swapping 2 of the phases is the hardware method of reversing direction. Since the AC50 is still pretty low voltage and air cooled having 2 gears would be a good idea.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

GM itself did it:
http://www.corvaircorsa.com/monzapr7.html


coulombKid said:


> We've seen the Volkswagen trans-axles with electric traction motors attached. How many times have the Corvair trans-axles been used in a similar way? Is it possible to re-wire a DC motor for a rotational direction compatible with the Corvair trans-axle? Would the stock ring and pinion in a Corvair transaxle be a good numerical match to a DC motor with the stock Corvair Powerglide transmission?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I wonder if it was " unsafe at any speed "


----------



## Taylorcarter (Oct 8, 2011)

@David Thanks for the link


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

coulombKid said:


> We've seen the Volkswagen trans-axles with electric traction motors attached. How many times have the Corvair trans-axles been used in a similar way? Is it possible to re-wire a DC motor for a rotational direction compatible with the Corvair trans-axle? Would the stock ring and pinion in a Corvair transaxle be a good numerical match to a DC motor with the stock Corvair Powerglide transmission?


 I just got email back fom Rebirth Auto. Their dual Kostov 9 drive for the early VW also accepts the AC50s. The bell housing and clutch would, of course be different for a corvair


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

re " unsafe at any speed ". Isn't there anyone out there old enough to remember Ralph Nader?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Remember Mr. Nadar with distaste.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Apparently the inside rear wheel lifted and tucked under in fast cornering. A good battery pack should solve that problem


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

Doing further research I find that some Corvette DANA 44s have an aluminum casting and integrated aluminum cover/cross-member casting. If I flip the DANA 44 over I wind up with a high pinion DANA 44 I can weld on. Normally that would require a new reverse-cut ring and pinion but since electric motors can run in either direction standard parts will suffice. I also notice that cheap R&P sets for the DANA 44 are available all the way up to 5.89:1. For the Vette housing one would most likely need a ring gear spacer to set it up right. (4.88:1 preferred?) With twin AC50s hanging on there I couldn't trust the stock Vette x-member support so we really like tube steel in this case with the ring gear bump on the other side. I haven't found a companion flange yoke for the DANA 44 yet but I'm sure they exist. A welded aluminum coupling cover for the pinion-motor coupling would have to be line bored and milled to eliminate the residual effects of weld warpage in the aluminum plates. Having this set-up with a high-pinion would get the lower AC50 up off the ground enough to prevent road damage. Four wheel drive brethren run high pinion set ups often enough that I can consult their sites about proper oiling provisions. Going with a Corvette independent rear suspension eliminates the dubious-at-best "unsafe at any speed" allegation associated with swing-axle suspension designs.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hehe - and the "explodes on impact Pintos..."

Yes, some of us are old...


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

PhantomPholly said:


> Hehe - and the "explodes on impact Pintos..."
> 
> Yes, some of us are old...


 Hey, I drove a Pinto for 10 years. I had to take it back to the dealer to get the plastic gas tank shield installed. The it was off to the tire store to get the Firestone 500s off it. Yep, a double death threat.


----------

